# Case Magnum 225 Error Code 12188



## ssspenner404 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tractor seems to be working great. Display popped up on instrument panel showing code 12188. Seems to be operating normally. Any ideas? 3062905051? Vic Penner


----------

